# Deworming Mice?



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

I think my mice have worms. Does anybody know where to get a good dewormer?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In the US, go to a Tractor Supply or other farm store and buy Iver-On, which is a spray-on treatment for cattle and horses. Dilute it 1 part Iver-On to 5 parts water, and apply at least weekly (twice a week won't hurt) for at least three weeks. That'll take care of mites, worms, and other parasites. I use it every couple of months as a preventative as well.

There are other more specific treatments as well but I've never had to use them. I've heard of cat-specific ones killing mice but I can't remember the names of them.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I need to go and buy some Iver-On just to have it


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks! You're the best, guys!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aren't we, though? 

Seriously, you're very welcome! I love Iver-On because it's harmless to the animals themselves (even if you spray it in their eyes) and it takes care of almost all internal and external parasites as opposed to medicating them for individual ones. The only downside to Iver-On is that it's somewhat expensive (around $30), but since it's formulated for giant animals like cattle and since you dilute it even further, one bottle can last basically forever.


----------



## marioncpeterson9 (6 mo ago)

I can recommend you this way to get rid of worms. A veterinarian friend told me about a dog dewormer called fenbendazole. You can order it from Fenbendazole.org


----------



## martin498 (9 mo ago)

> I can recommend you this way to get rid of worms. A veterinarian friend told me about a dog dewormer called fenbendazole. You can order it from Fenbendazole.org


Update: The drug is administered orally with food (0.25% content). It is better to buy pure fenbendazole capsules without extra impurities.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I always use Ivermectin but there are other options such as that which you have suggested. Thanks


----------

